# Java Virtual Machine-Problem



## maaary (27. Mai 2004)

Hi!

Seit ich xp installiert habe, kriege ich beim Öffnen verschiedener Internet-Seiten den Hinweis, dass ich erst "Java Virtual Machine" installieren müßte um die Seite ausführen zu können....

Freundlicherweise wird mir gleich ein download angeboten...
wenn ich den dann starte, werden die Dateien runtergeladen und gleichzeitig erfolgt ein Verweis auf eine microsoft seite, die mir freundlicherweise mitteilt,dass "JVM" nicht auf meinem pc installiert ist und deshalb keine seitenanzeige erfolgen kann...

Hab schon überall rumgegoogeld und ne menge zu dem problem gefunden,nur keine lösung...

Habs mehrmals gedownloaded,pc reseted,etc aber nix passiert...

Hat jemand nen tip?


----------



## Norbert Eder (28. Mai 2004)

Geh mal auf  http://java.sun.com  und lad dir dort das JDK runter und installere das. Danach solltest eigentlich keine Probleme mehr haben. Die automatischen Installationen funktionieren nicht immer bzw. werden die notwendigen RegKeys nicht immer eingetragen.


----------



## maaary (28. Mai 2004)

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------

